# Western Riding Questions....and more!



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

I've actually been riding Western all my life, but I don't show or anything like that, so I have a few questions out of curiosity...


1) Can you jump riding Western? When ever I read about jumping, it's always English.

2) Do any of you tuck your jeans into your boots when you ride? I've seen it done before, but not typically. Just wondering!

Sorry if these are stupid questions....a lot of my work with horses has been more grooming/cleaning oriented.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Sure you can jump, but only for fun - there is no jumping competition in western riding (sometimes they will have crossrails in trail or something like that, but no actual jumps). You just have to be careful jumping western because that horn is nasty sometimes (i end up having quite a few bruises when I'm doing it). 

I have never worn my jeans tucked into my boots - I think the only people I've seen do that are cowboys on the ranch, so they don't get cow poop all over the bottoms. Everyone out here in the west pretty much sticks to the traditional pants over boots.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

*1) Can you jump riding Western? When ever I read about jumping, it's always English. *

Yeah, jumping is something done in the English discipline.  Western doesn't include jumping...plus, I agree- the horn...OUCH! lol. :lol:  I wouldn't recommend jumping in a Western saddle.
*
2) Do any of you tuck your jeans into your boots when you ride? I've seen it done before, but not typically. Just wondering! *

Well I ride English...idk if it matters, but I have tall boots that zipper up- so yes, my jeans are tucked in.  When I wear breeches of course they are lol.  Now with short boots I don't think tucking them in is necessary, that's kinda tricky.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Jumping fallen trees on the trail or trailblazing is a lot of fun, though


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea. Little jumps and things is OK in a western saddle, but you have to be careful of jumping too much. Western saddles can be hard on their backs while jumping. They aren't designed for it.


----------



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh. Ok! That all makes perfect sense. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I ride western and i only jump when needed on the trail...I acturally perfer no to be air borne! :shock: LOL

As for the boot question... I tuck my jeans in to keep poo off of them. I also tuck them in if the grass still has dew on it so I don't get my jeans all wet. Its a matter of function for me not style. In if its yucky..out if its not


----------



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

Good point Dumas' Girl! Hadn't thought about it that way. Thanks!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

You can jump in a western saddle, but it's more difficult because you have the risk of a saddle horn in the stomach.....

I wear my pants in my boots when it's really muddy...... i don't like having my pants covered in mud and everything....... but i can wash off my boots.... I only do it on muddy days though


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i used to jump alot out in our pasture because last year we had two trees fall in our pasture and the limbs made really good jumping thingys lol but the horn in the tummy does hurt and my horse didnt really like it at all, the limbs were laying on the ground and they were about as tall and a large house cat so it wasnt to extensive lol

i never really pay attention to my jeans and my boots...unless someone points it out...my little cousin used to have to fix her pants at the bottom to keep the dirt out of her boots when she barrel raced because she had a really short horse(R.I.P) and dirt would get into her pants when they went around the barrel lol


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

lol havent tried jumping in a western yet, but i wear my short blundstones when riding so i don't have the problem of tucking the jeans in or not. but my dad just has his jeans over the top of his boots.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

wel yeah you can jump a log or 2 out on the trail...its really fun but you also have to remember not to jump too high -----1) you;ll hit you stomach on the horn(yeah ouch!!) and 2) it will hurt your horse, the western saddle is not designed to move like an english one.

Boots------i just leave mine alone....everyone was worried about getting their boots and jeans muddy and honestly i don't care.i don't wear school clothes to the baren so i get as dirty as i can.as long as you have high boots and boot cut jeans ur good to go.you should not have a problem with getting mudd in your boots.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Not speaking from experience.....but,

My trainer was with a woman on a trail ride several years ago who jumped something in the path and ended up with the horn of her western saddle jammed up underneath the bottom tip of her sternum. She rode home bent over, attached to her saddle and had the ambulance waiting for her.

Ouch! I will never plan on jumping in a western saddle!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've jumped little things on the trail, a log, a creek. I wouldnt even think of doing anything big. 
I roll my pants up if its muddy. Guess thats a ******* girly thing :lol: I've seen guys who stick the inside of their pant leg into their boot and leave the outside out :? Never have figured that one out. I just figure their goat ropers :lol:


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

haha..vidaloco i go full out ******* style..mudding on horseback and i don't care to tuck jeans in!


----------



## Grahamstephani (Sep 22, 2007)

They only have jumping as an event in English riding, but you can jump in a western saddle. Just don't let the horn impale you. I actually think it's a good idea to be able to jump in a western saddle. I've done it a couple of times and it comes in handy when your out on the trails.

As for the boots... I don't tuck mine in unless it's the winter. I live in Washington on the west coast and the rain creates tons of mud so I tuck them in when it's been raining. Otherwise I just keep them out.


----------

